# 2017 Cruze won't start



## hsr1hsr1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello 
 My 2017, gas, auto trans, 8500 miles, LS sedan just started doing this Jan 14 2019. Most times when I turn the key the first or second time nothing happens until it starts on the second or third try. I don't even hear the starter solenoid click. All the idiot lights come on, and the headlights etc come on brightly when I use the keyless remote to unlock the doors.No CEL. It happens when the engine is cold or hot. It is now winter here in Ontario Canada, so the Auto Stop Start does not work, so I don't know if restarting after coming to a stop is also affected.
Any ideas anyone ,what is wrong before I go to the dealer. It is still under warranty, but they will probably have no idea what it is either.
Thanks


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yours has a key?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Yours has a key?


L, LS and LT (without convenience package) have a mechanical key, not pushbutton.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

hsr1hsr1 said:


> Hello
> My 2017, gas, auto trans, 8500 miles, LS sedan just started doing this Jan 14 2019. Most times when I turn the key the first or second time nothing happens until it starts on the second or third try. I don't even hear the starter solenoid click. All the idiot lights come on, and the headlights etc come on brightly when I use the keyless remote to unlock the doors.No CEL. It happens when the engine is cold or hot. It is now winter here in Ontario Canada, so the Auto Stop Start does not work, so I don't know if restarting after coming to a stop is also affected.
> Any ideas anyone ,what is wrong before I go to the dealer. It is still under warranty, but they will probably have no idea what it is either.
> Thanks


Generally when you spend $30,000 (CDN) you would go to the place that fixes your particular product. Same goes for the other covered items in your life. Chevrolet did not agree to sell you a product that was perfect or would run every day of ownership, but they would fix it for you within time limits. Perhaps the CRUZE is unfix-able and you deserve compensation, see a Lawyer. Not going to the Service department is very strange and hurts your credibility:uhh:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Generally when you spend $30,000 (CDN) you would go to the place that fixes your particular product. Same goes for the other covered items in your life. Chevrolet did not agree to sell you a product that was perfect or would run every day of ownership, but they would fix it for you within time limits. Perhaps the CRUZE is unfix-able and you deserve compensation, see a Lawyer. Not going to the Service department is very strange and hurts your credibility:uhh:


 @Eddy Cruze OP lives in Canuckland ! 
They are entitled to ask questions about a cruzen .. do you realize how far it is into town dawg ???? Yep a couple 3 or even 450 hundred miles ...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like a bad key switch. Should be covered by warranty. Let the dealer deal with it.

The real issue is if they can duplicate the problem. You might want to take a video and try to make it available to them. Make sure the video shows the key being turned and what lights up on the dashboard. That way they can see the problem.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Might be the ignition cylinder/switch. Might be the BATTERY.


----------



## cultx6 (Jan 17, 2019)

check 250 amp fuse in battery fuse box


----------



## hsr1hsr1 (Nov 6, 2017)

No problems starting on Jan 16 and 17 2019. It is an intermittent problem, that is why I hesitate to go to the dealer Service department yet. I could set up to video every start as suggested. I am keeping the second key with me so I can try using it the next time the problem occurs. I believe road side assistance will tow me in if I become stranded. I did a bit of checking but could not find an info on the provision of a free loaner car while under warranty in Canada.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

hsr1hsr1 said:


> No problems starting on Jan 16 and 17 2019. It is an intermittent problem, that is why I hesitate to go to the dealer Service department yet. I could set up to video every start as suggested. I am keeping the second key with me so I can try using it the next time the problem occurs. I believe road side assistance will tow me in if I become stranded. I did a bit of checking but could not find an info on the provision of a free loaner car while under warranty in Canada.


They seem to limit your options in Canada?

Roadside Assistance is *not* partof or included in the coverageprovided by the General Motorsof Canada Company Warranty.General Motors of CanadaCompany reserves the right tomake any changes or discontinuethe Roadside Assistance programat any time without notification.Now that you are the owner of anew General Motors vehicle, youalso have membership in GeneralMotors round-the-clock, year-roundRoadside Assistance Program. It isone of the most comprehensiveowner satisfaction programsin the industry — an importantadded benefit of ownership.And it is in effect for 5 years or160 000 kilometres (Chevrolet andGMC), whichever comes first and,6 years or 110 000 kilometres(Buick), whichever comes fist.One 24-hour Roadside AssistanceHotline is all you need toremember: 1-800-268-6800.Please consult your dealer or yourowner manual for details.Canadian Limited Warranty and Owner Assistance Information (GMNALocalizing-Canada-10999168) - 2018 - CRC - 10/27/16Courtesy Transportation Program 39If your vehicle requires warrantyrepairs during the duration of yourvehicle's limited powertrain warrantyvehicles coverage period, alternatetransportation and/or reimbursementof certain transportation expensesmay be available under theCourtesy Transportation Program.Several transportation options areavailable. Consult your dealer orrefer to the owner manual fordetails.Courtesy Transportation is* not*part of or included in thecoverage provided by the GeneralMotors of Canada CompanyWarranty. General Motors ofCanada Company reserves theright to make any changes to,or discontinue the CourtesyTransportation program at anytime without notification


----------

